# Tour of the Lost Coast III - Northern Cal. - June 21st - Awesome Drive!!



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

*Tour of the Lost Coast III*
Come join us once again for this tour through some of the most beautiful country California has to offer. Redwoods, coastal mountains, river valley all on the way to the 'lost' coast on Cape Mendocino.

We will meet in the small town of Weott just off highway 101 at 10:30 am on June 21st 2003 at the Weott post office about 3/4 of a mile through town. Head west once you take the off ramp. We will depart promptly at 11:00 with a quick rest stop in Honeydew, then on to a no host lunch at the Hideaway in Petrolia (cash only). Out to the coast and back up over the coastal mountains to the Victorian Village of Ferndale where our tour ends.

To inquire about accomodations, contact the Fortuna chamber of commerce at 707-725-3959. Please email me at [email protected] to let me know that you plan to attend so that I can provide a head count to the Hideaway. I can also be reached in the evening at 707-268-8074 to answer any questions. Any and all BMW's welcome!

David W Simmons


----------

